
Almost half of US cellphone calls will be scams by next year, says report - dredmorbius
https://www.cnet.com/news/almost-half-of-us-cell-phone-calls-will-be-scams-by-next-year-says-report/
======
tonyquart
I think the real percentage might be 75% for me. I got 5-10 calls from those
telemarketers and scammers each and every week since few months ago! Now I
choose to just ignore those calls. I sometimes look up the numbers on sites
like [http://whycall.me](http://whycall.me) and just block the numbers without
even talking to them. They are a waste of time!

------
al2o3cr

        The company works with carrier giants like T-Mobile to
        alert consumers of scam calls by displaying "Scam Likely"
        as caller ID on their phones.
    

Serious question: who is selling these callers access to the phone network and
allowing them to send blatantly false metadata?

Seems like it would be easier to stop letting scammers make calls...

~~~
bediger4000
Yes, that seems plainly obvious. Enforcing laws about faking caller ID would
be a really good start.

But no, we can't possibly do that. Multi-nationals, including the larger US
phone companies, would lose some tiny bit of money, so it's right out.

